# Did I make a Mistake buying HGVC?



## blackfoot (Feb 9, 2012)

Just in the process of buying and learning from this board that it's tough to get Marcos Island,it's tough get HHV, and the Mexico properties you have to go direct to each property and not through HGVC.

How many more surprises are there.What good is the flexibility of points if you can't use them?Seems like Hilton's website is misleading!

Maybe I can stop the closing!


----------



## Remy (Feb 9, 2012)

blackfoot said:


> Just in the process of buying and learning from this board that it's tough to get Marcos Island,it's tough get HHV, and the Mexico properties you have to go direct to each property and not through HGVC.
> 
> How many more surprises are there.What good is the flexibility of points if you can't use them?Seems like Hilton's website is misleading!
> 
> Maybe I can stop the closing!



If you bought from a developer, rescind regardless of your ability to stop the closing.

It is not impossible to do any of these things you listed above though. I have a reservation at HHV, have stayed in FAVC resorts and have been to Marco Island. None have been more than a minor inconvenience to book since they require slightly more effort than the normal online booking procedure.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 9, 2012)

blackfoot said:


> Just in the process of buying and learning from this board that it's tough to get Marcos Island,it's tough get HHV, and the Mexico properties you have to go direct to each property and not through HGVC.
> 
> How many more surprises are there.What good is the flexibility of points if you can't use them?Seems like Hilton's website is misleading!
> 
> Maybe I can stop the closing!



Did you buy retail (direct from Hilton) or resale?  IF you bought retail you have 7-10 days depending on the state to rescind.  In general any retail purchase is NOT a good value especially compared to the same thing at resale.  But if you're already past the rescind period or you bought resale then you may be best off learning how to best use what you bought.  Some areas/resorts are tougher to get than others but, if you learn the tricks, virtually any place/time can be yours.  It may take an early reservation or even a direct exchange but it usually can be done.  Good luck to you & welcome. Plenty here will be more than happy to help you get up to speed.


----------



## blackfoot (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm in the process of buying a Hawaii property that I bought resale for at about a 65% discount from the developer price.The price is good (I think) but would like to use the program to book properties in Fl., Mexico and I am getting a vibe here that it is not as easy as we were told!


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 9, 2012)

blackfoot said:


> I'm in the process of buying a Hawaii property that I bought resale for at about a 65% discount from the developer price.The price is good (I think) but would like to use the program to book properties in Fl., Mexico and I am getting a vibe here that it is not as easy as we were told!



You do have to act early for those locations but they ARE available. You bought resale so you already made the most important decision correctly. Now learn the nuances and you'll be fine. It is normal to have a bit if doubt/buyers remorse when you first buy but after one or two great vacations in beautiful resorts you'll find it was a great move.  Learn & enjoy!


----------



## chriskre (Feb 9, 2012)

I live in Florida and am pleasantly surprised at the availability within the club for Marco Island.  I was able to get a mid June week in January thru the club with my points and then have been able to do Open season at Ft. Myers as well at other times.  You have to call in to do these exchanges but it's not a big deal and it's worth it.  I'm very happy with my HGVC so far and I've only owned for 2 years now.  It's great for Floridians.  Lots of last minute vacation options pretty much all year long.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 9, 2012)

Charter Club has the most availability of all of the Gulf coast properties. 

You could book Fiesta Americana properties via HGVC or you Club Intrawest.  I do not know what availability is like, but it is a possibility, it is not just online, but it is an option.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 10, 2012)

For any TS resort (not just HGVC or its affiliates), availability for the exact size+date you want is never a given. Booking a TS is simply not like booking a hotel room. Availability of units depends upon the number of owners at that property who choose to exchange or book something other than their home resort.

_Imagine a hotel where your room is owned by private investors, not the hotel._

That said, HGVC is darn close to a hotel-booking system due to flexible reservation policies and point-stretching options. True, for affiliates in SW Florida & Mexico, it is less transparent than for true HGVC-resorts becuz you have to call and it's hit-or-miss. But IMHO, it should not stop anyone from buying into one of the more consumer-friendly systems in the biz.

As long as you're patient, don't set your parameters too narrowly, and willing to go with alternatives, you'll be a much happier TS'er, generally. Patience is always a key.


----------



## SeattleKnitChick (Feb 10, 2012)

We've owned for 4 or 5 years and been quite happy.  Went to Cabo once and stayed at Fiesta Americana - but I think that was back when I was able to book it directly online. I've been looking at booking another Cabo trip and haven't called yet but have found some availability on the RCI exchange site for Fiesta Americana as well as other properties in the Cabo area.  It doesn't seem too bad but it does require some checking back if you want particular weeks.  Yesterday I did a search for the Baja area on the RCI exchange site and only three properties popped up as options - but today there are 10.  Go figure! My only regret is that I didn't know anything about timeshares when we purchased and we bought retail


----------



## GregT (Feb 10, 2012)

blackfoot said:


> I'm in the process of buying a Hawaii property that I bought resale for at about a 65% discount from the developer price.The price is good (I think) but would like to use the program to book properties in Fl., Mexico and I am getting a vibe here that it is not as easy as we were told!



Blackfoot,

I love my HGVC timeshare.  I love all my timeshares, but the HGVC system is fantastic, having incorporated almost every user friendly feature that I've seen in other systems (lacking only the ability to transfer points).

Availability isn't as easy as the sales team sounds -- and HHV can be challenging (don't know about Marco Island) but I believe even HHV can be booked if done carefully.

Good luck with your decision -- but many HGVC fans on this board.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## Remy (Feb 10, 2012)

HHV is not as complicated as one might imagine. I've done two bookings in high-demand weeks by simply choosing the first available 3 day reservation using a changeable reservation ($49) and sliding it forward every night when the next day becomes available.

For instance, I have an existing 3 day reservation for Nov. 9-12 that I will change tonight to Nov. 10-13 when the 13th comes open for booking (midnight eastern). The next night, I change it again. And so on until I'm booked for the week I want. 276 days is the magic number for those who don't own at a resort or who are not interested in their home week 7 day reservation. I like to set a calendar alert to remind me to log in. The reservation change system is usable on iOS devices as well, so no need to race to a computer.

If you're looking for Christmas week, I'd get started in the next 30 or so days on this method.

Ideal? No. Gets me a high demand week for points that are much cheaper than owning Hawaii? You betcha.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 10, 2012)

We have had no problems booking reservations at any of the Club Intrawest and Fiesta Americana resorts.  We have also had no problems booking at The Grand Mayans.  We have not had any problems booking Hawaii nor any problems booking cruises.  RCI is subject to availability but we usually get our first or second choice.  Timesharing is not for everyone.  It requires a little extra planning, however, I think it is well worth it.  Sometimes, we just have to get on the telephone and speak with a HGVC representative to help with our plans.

I do not think the OP made a mistake at all.  

Dear Blackfoot:

Welcome to HGVC and TUGBBS


----------



## blackfoot (Feb 10, 2012)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their comments and encouragement. We are excited about owning 12600 points in Hawaii plus have the flexibility to travel to other properties in the 30 day window program- retired and w/ free air, so we can go anytime on short notice.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 10, 2012)

blackfoot said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for their comments and encouragement. We are excited about owning 12600 points in Hawaii plus have the flexibility to travel to other properties in the 30 day window program- retired and w/ free air, so we can go anytime on short notice.


Wow, I'm jealous!  With your flexibility, I'm sure you will get great value from your purchase.  It takes a little while learning all the ins and outs of HGVC, but this forum is a great resource for learning.  I've owned for five years, and I still pick up some good tips here.

Welcome!

Kurt


----------



## travelguy (Feb 10, 2012)

blackfoot said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for their comments and encouragement. We are excited about owning 12600 points in Hawaii plus have the flexibility to travel to other properties in the 30 day window program- retired and w/ free air, so we can go anytime on short notice.



With your flexibility, you will have NO problem getting anything you want IF you plan ahead.  And if you can book your free air within the 30 day window, you may not even have to plan ahead except for holiday weeks!


----------



## jlee2070 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm just not sure owning in Hawaii... Why pay the higher MF's unless you plan on going there more often than not with your HGVC points...  Owning in LV or Orlando would have lower MF's than Hawaii...

Don't get me wrong... I own Marriott in Hawaii but that is because i go there just about every year...


----------



## blackfoot (Feb 11, 2012)

We're in the Cascades so it's easy to get to Hawaii and have spent about 4- 6 weeks every year there during the winter. 

We have recently discovered Florida and look forward to spending some "shoulder" time there as well. Alaska Air has excellent non stops to multiple Fla cities and great  Mexico locations from Seattle. HGVC seems like it has a lot to offer at all these locations.


----------



## Seth Nock (Feb 13, 2012)

I am assuming you are buying Kingsland.  Unless you received a very good price, I would recommend you buy Hilton Hawaiian Village.  It is not that difficult to book the Kingsland property, and the new phase is 7,000; 8400 and 9,600 points.  Hilton is exercising ROFR at the Kingsland property.  At the figures they are buying it back, it may not be worth buying it.  

Also, if you want, I can set you up with a 1 year complimentary Diamond membership in SFX preferred resorts.  They have Grand Mayan inventory.  Those are some of the nicest Mexican resorts.  Send me a pm and I will have Darcy set up an account for you.


----------



## blackfoot (Feb 13, 2012)

Seth, I did buy @ Kingsland and I think maybe I did OK on the price.I paid about 25-30% of developer retail and it went through ROFR.I also liked the low annual fees for the high number of points I bought.

I will contact your office. Thanks.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Feb 16, 2012)

Diamond is now pretty worthless!
It was a good program, it is now devalued!


----------



## Seth Nock (Feb 18, 2012)

blackfoot said:


> Seth, I did buy @ Kingsland and I think maybe I did OK on the price.I paid about 25-30% of developer retail and it went through ROFR.I also liked the low annual fees for the high number of points I bought.
> 
> I will contact your office. Thanks.



That is great.  They have been very actively buying Kingsland.  I am surprised that it passed at 30% of retail.  If you want to trade for Mexico, Grand Mayan resorts, let me know and I will get you set up with a membership in SFX.  They can help you with the exchange.


----------

